# Just got back from [email protected]



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Guess what I goooooot?!.....

Well, not got a bunny yet but did get a huge cage off OH for my b'day!! yey!!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

yey! Which cage is it?  x


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

YAY!!! Really pleased for you hun!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Not sure, it was £54.99. My 6yo fits in it so a rabbit should be fine (don't ask how we found that out lol)


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

awwww nice one


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

woooohoooo im pleased for you hun!!!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks!! watch this space.....


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Thanks!! watch this space.....


im really excited now


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

frags said:


> im really excited now


And me!!! EEEK!!!! nearly stole all the rabbits out [email protected] as I hate seeing them in there

They have started to sell reptiles in our local one now


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

That was a bargain if you found a suitable sized cage for that price at pets at home.
Our nearest one only has one cage I would consider ok for a rabbit and that sells for around £129.All their other cages I would not keep my daughters hamster in


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Yay
You will make a bunny very happy, hopefully very soon 

*Heidi*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

yea they had tortoises in my local yest :cursing: dont think there staff have the IQ to look after them.  have u seen any nice bunnies on rabbit rehome? are u going to get 1 or 2 or 3?


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

toddy said:


> That was a bargain if you found a suitable sized cage for that price at pets at home.
> Our nearest one only has one cage I would consider ok for a rabbit and that sells for around £129.All their other cages I would not keep my daughters hamster in


For a small rabbit it is huge. Takes up half the width of my kitchen. Like with my other rabbit, it would only be in it during the night from when I go to bed to when my daughter wakes up.. I'm pretty sure I know what is and is not suitable thanks for your concern though!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> yea they had tortoises in my local yest :cursing: dont think there staff have the IQ to look after them.  have u seen any nice bunnies on rabbit rehome? are u going to get 1 or 2 or 3?


Yup same here, and lizards and stuff.. got rid of the degu's and chinchillas though. More hamsters and lots of stunning rabbits.

loads of white ones, a gorgous agouti and a dark sooty netherland dwarf.. Wanted to smuggle them out

They also had a lovely Rex in the rescue part, white with a tan 'saddle'


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

toddy said:


> That was a bargain if you found a suitable sized cage for that price at pets at home.
> Our nearest one only has one cage I would consider ok for a rabbit and that sells for around £129.All their other cages I would not keep my daughters hamster in


Yeh i agree.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

I have not even said how big it is!!


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Well done You !  when its vacancy is filled can we have some piccys pleaseeeeeeeee  :thumbup: xx


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Midnight said:


> Well done You !  when its vacancy is filled can we have some piccys pleaseeeeeeeee  :thumbup: xx


Thanks hun!! can't do right for doing wrong!!  Of course!! I have seena few on the rescue rabbit site that I like..


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

I'd say go for it babe :thumbup:you will be making one Rescue Bunny very Happy  or maybe 2 :idea: :001_tt2: :smilewinkgrin: xxxx


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Midnight said:


> I'd say go for it babe :thumbup:you will be making one Rescue Bunny very Happy  or maybe 2 :idea: :001_tt2: :smilewinkgrin: xxxx


Saw 3 stuner ;ast night  bit too far away though. A mommy, Daddy and son


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Did you go the Trent Vale one? Is all new in there now.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

MADCAT said:


> Did you go the Trent Vale one? Is all new in there now.


I did!! When did you last go?? they have has loads of hamsers in, tiny little dwarf ones, nearly got a hammy instead


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> I did!! When did you last go?? they have has loads of hamsers in, tiny little dwarf ones, nearly got a hammy instead


I went Saturday i only live round the corner from there. They are also having Lizards in there from next weekend


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

MADCAT said:


> I went Saturday i only live round the corner from there. They are also having Lizards in there from next weekend


oooh! I went on Saturday! Saw the lizards, bearded dragons or something.. Stood quite a distance from the cage 

Did you see the rescue rabbit at the back?


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> oooh! I went on Saturday! Saw the lizards, bearded dragons or something.. Stood quite a distance from the cage
> 
> Did you see the rescue rabbit at the back?


Yes it was lovely 

I missed the dragons, i use to have a water dragon


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> I have not even said how big it is!!


Stop being so defensive, im not saying your cage is too small im saying i havent seen any decent sizes in the pets at home near me. Perhaps you could post a piccie or the dimensions, be great if they are selling decent cages now.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

crofty said:


> Stop being so defensive, im not saying your cage is too small im saying i havent seen any decent sizes in the pets at home near me. Perhaps you could post a piccie or the dimensions, be great if they are selling decent cages now.


Sorry but I found that initial comment both patronising and not necessary  

I shall put up pics when I have a rabbit to fill it as need to do it on OH's phone. I shall find a tape measure and get the dimensions of it


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> Sorry but I found that initial comment both patronising and not necessary
> 
> I shall put up pics when I have a rabbit to fill it as need to do it on OH's phone. I shall find a tape measure and get the dimensions of it


I really dont think Toddy meant it in that way hun. Come on smiley face is needed not a sad one


----------

